

Data Visualization Reveals a Less Divided States of America - timf
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/507501/data-visualization-reveals-a-less-divided-states-of-america/

======
001sky
_It shows the proportion of people who voted Democrat or Republican for each
county as a gradient between blue and red; and the number of voters in each
county is shown by the height of the horizontal bars._

\-- This is interesting.

